# Pc Chips Motherboards????



## richardp (Jan 11, 2002)

Has anyone ever had a positive experience with a PC chips motherboard? coz ive had every problem you could think of


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

Ummmm No.

I have owned a couple of PC chips motherboards and they seemed to be ok for about a year after that they wouldn't detect a mouse anymore (ps2 port or serial) These board are the cheap way to get into computers but you get what you pay for. I never had problems with Asus or Gigabyte boards and they seemed much faster than the PC chips boards. I am running an Epox board in my main system which seems to run ok.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I have a ASUS A7V266 AMD Athlon XP-1800 and it has been great.

Gets hot but works great.


----------



## richardp (Jan 11, 2002)

Out of 12 computers I built, 7 came across problems in the first 5 months, they all were PC Chips M810i LMR but they were really cheap which fooled me into buyin them. I thought I would make a big profit but when I had to replace them with Gigabit and AOpen ones due to the guarantee I lost out

Ist computer - LPT Port freezes the computer when installing a printer or printing so I had to use the USB

2nd, 3rd, 4th, 5th computer - Freezes every so often and lost a lot of unsaved work, replaced mother boards with gigabit & Aopen

6th computer - Takes forever to boot up and the comes up with loads of blue screen msgs een after repartition and format, New MB

7th Computer - Suddenly froze one day and never gets past memory checking, replaced memory and still nothing so I replaced the MB

Other 5 fine so far!!!!!!

I will never buy PC CHips again, my Tyan Tiger MP is absolutly great but i need 2 case fans, 1 CPU, 1 Chipset, 1 Graphics Card so it makes a little bit of noise


----------



## codejockey (Feb 11, 2002)

Well, uh, actually ... yes.

I ran several systems for years on PC-Chips M577 motherboards (Windoze, Linux); one of those is still running today (Windoze 98) and has given no trouble. That said, however, I would echo the other postings here; I've had PC-Chips motherboards just decide to quit (black screen at boot, will not POST) and exhibit other unpredictable behavior. I don't know whether what I've experienced is due to design problems or Q/A or something else -- but PC-Chips isn't paying me to figure it out, either. For what it's worth, I replaced each failed PC-Chips board with an ASUS model. No problems.

Hope this helps.


----------

